# Fish Lake & Mill Meadow



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Did not make it to Fish Lake as early as we wanted saturday morning, it fact it was close to noon. Started trolling around Twin Creek south in front of the lodge, only 1 rainbow, maybe 10". Headed over to the east side, trolled along the shoreline by cheese hole, had our best luck between the bench and the last point before the beaver house, found fish either right next to the weed line or out in 90' suspended 15-30' down, pop gear and worm and a wedding ring were the 2 most productive baits, trolled for miles to get our 8 fish limit with a couple throwback dinks, 6 bows and 2 spake made it into the cooler. The bonus for the day was when we hit the east shoreline for a bathroom break the wife and dog went into the tree's for privacy and I walked about 50yds of shoreline and found the 3 lures pictured, not sure if I will ever use them, not much of a Lake trout fisherman. 
Most of the people we talked to had a tough day. 
Sunday morning we went over to Mill Meadow, got on the water about 8am, had enough of trolling from the day before, so we started pitching jigs looking for trout, found them between the boat ramp and UM creek. Only took the first 3 fish to hit the Mill Meadow "trifecta" splake, brown,rainbow. Did not keep track of how many the wife and I landed, 25-30. Most were in 12-15' right on the bottom, almost felt like walleye fishing using a night crawler on a jig head or carolina rigged. Spent the last hour looking for perch and never found them, water temp was 55, still a little chilly for the perch 
Off the water by 2pm. Great day, wish we would have spent both days at Mill Meadow.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't convert you to a trout fisherman did I? I still need my catfishing lesson at your home water. Thanks for the report I love that part of the state and looking forward to my 4 day weekend there over the 4th.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Mill Meadow sounds like a good place to hit then.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I thought Mill Meadow also had tiger trout in it. You didn't find any?

Sounds like a lot of fun though. Glad you found the stroke at MM.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

That's funny...I fished Mill Meadow on Thursday and only found perch (and one big ugly sucker). I ended up taking home a good bunch of yellow perch but was pretty disgusted with my day of fishing...I guess I should have been fishing jigs instead of flies.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

you didn't find a silver hand made mag shad did you? how about a 5 inch hand made minnow plug? if so, perhaps we can arrange something. For future reference if you let your friends use expensive lures make sure you tie the knot that way when it breaks you won't be cussing them the rest of the way home.


----------

